# Foreman Traveler



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Whats the common unwritten policy you all have seen when it comes to a traveler being a foreman. In my area it's commonly accepted that all of the local guys are asked first and if they turn it down a traveler is then okay to accept the position. also, what are the FLE rules on this?


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

Wiresmith said:


> Whats the common unwritten policy you all have seen when it comes to a traveler being a foreman. In my area it's commonly accepted that all of the local guys are asked first and if they turn it down a traveler is then okay to accept the position. also, what are the FLE rules on this?


This is what I have heard as well, ask all local hands first then if they still need/want you then you can make that choice. However if you plan of becoming a member of a new local and they see you took a foreman call before you were a member, they don't look too highly on that. Just what I have heard. Don't even get me started on the amount of complaining and hatred that guys get for transferring to other job sites.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

ibewmatt said:


> This is what I have heard as well, ask all local hands first then if they still need/want you then you can make that choice. However if you plan of becoming a member of a new local and they see you took a foreman call before you were a member, they don't look too highly on that. Just what I have heard. Don't even get me started on the amount of complaining and hatred that guys get for transferring to other job sites.


 It's common for locals to get first dibs.
Sorry to get you started but, what do you mean by "transferring" to other job sites? Dragging up, and taking another call? Changing locals? How do they transfer?


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

joebanana said:


> It's common for locals to get first dibs.
> Sorry to get you started but, what do you mean by "transferring" to other job sites? Dragging up, and taking another call? Changing locals? How do they transfer?


Lets say you take a long call at Intel with Rosendin. After 6 weeks they say "thanks for the work ibewmatt, this job is slowing down do you mind going over to Facebook next week?" Thats what is called transferring. It seems a lot of members can get really touchy about doing this, especially if you're a traveler. Some guys believe when the job is over, go back to the hall no matter what. Thats what I was referring too. Personally I don't care, if you work hard and the contractor wants to keep you busy then I don't see the problem. I follow some groups on facebook for IBEW and they turn into giant pissing matches about stuff like that. Just something else to be aware of when you travel.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Not trying to derail the conversation, but ...

Can anybody point me to a place I can learn all the different lingo we have? Worm, rat, dragging up, etc. Haven’t been in the local super long, and I’ve picked some up, but it occurs to me that there’s more I haven’t heard of. 

Some google hits give lists but often they’re for like Europe or a different trade altogether.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

ibewmatt said:


> Lets say you take a long call at Intel with Rosendin. After 6 weeks they say "thanks for the work ibewmatt, this job is slowing down do you mind going over to Facebook next week?" Thats what is called transferring. It seems a lot of members can get really touchy about doing this, especially if you're a traveler. Some guys believe when the job is over, go back to the hall no matter what. Thats what I was referring too. Personally I don't care, if you work hard and the contractor wants to keep you busy then I don't see the problem. I follow some groups on facebook for IBEW and they turn into giant pissing matches about stuff like that. Just something else to be aware of when you travel.


 Are you in the "north bay" area, or south bay? (Diego)
Just wondering because I worked for Rosendin in San Bernardino. 

Large projects have their ups and downs, people rotated in and out, pisses me off having to wait for other trades, and getting a layoff. Every local has one or two guys that are always the first to get a layoff, then there's a call the next day for a replacement. Getting shipped to another project, for the same contractor is cool, better than having to sign the book. Some guys make a career out of that.


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

tjb said:


> Not trying to derail the conversation, but ...
> 
> Can anybody point me to a place I can learn all the different lingo we have? Worm, rat, dragging up, etc. Haven’t been in the local super long, and I’ve picked some up, but it occurs to me that there’s more I haven’t heard of.
> 
> Some google hits give lists but often they’re for like Europe or a different trade altogether.


A Facebook group might help with the lingo or just asking guys on the job.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

tjb said:


> Not trying to derail the conversation, but ...
> 
> Can anybody point me to a place I can learn all the different lingo we have? Worm, rat, dragging up, etc. Haven’t been in the local super long, and I’ve picked some up, but it occurs to me that there’s more I haven’t heard of.
> 
> Some google hits give lists but often they’re for like Europe or a different trade altogether.


ask the guys your working with what bar there going to after work or during lunch


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Are you in the "north bay" area, or south bay? (Diego)
> Just wondering because I worked for Rosendin in San Bernardino.
> 
> Large projects have their ups and downs, people rotated in and out, pisses me off having to wait for other trades, and getting a layoff. Every local has one or two guys that are always the first to get a layoff, then there's a call the next day for a replacement. Getting shipped to another project, for the same contractor is cool, better than having to sign the book. Some guys make a career out of that.


Definitely agree joebanana. I work for Sprig in San Jose (which is considered the South Bay in the San Francisco bay area haha) I have worked for Rosendin as an apprentice and I liked them, where I am at now has been my best experience thus far. Hows the work picture where you are?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

tjb said:


> Not trying to derail the conversation, but ...
> 
> Can anybody point me to a place I can learn all the different lingo we have? Worm, rat, dragging up, etc. Haven’t been in the local super long, and I’ve picked some up, but it occurs to me that there’s more I haven’t heard of.
> 
> Some google hits give lists but often they’re for like Europe or a different trade altogether.


 The main term's you need to know are "Rabbit", and "Rabbit gun".
Rabbit, is when the project is over (large projects) and all the temp. wiring is removed. It's not really kosher, but, usually the guys pulling it out, scrap it.
A rabbit gun, is a ratchet cutter, or lopper's for making the rabbit more manageable.
A worm, is someone who doesn't stick to the CBA to suck up to the contractor.
A rat is a non-union person on a union job.
Dragging up, means to "pick up your siht "n" git. Basically, quitting.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

ibewmatt said:


> Definitely agree joebanana. I work for Sprig in San Jose (which is considered the South Bay in the San Francisco bay area haha) I have worked for Rosendin as an apprentice and I liked them, where I am at now has been my best experience thus far. Hows the work picture where you are?


 Work down this way, sucks. We've had 200 guys on the book since last year. 

Only getting a couple of calls a week. One week we got 7.

Local 11, and 441 seems to have all the work right now.


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Work down this way, sucks. We've had 200 guys on the book since last year.
> 
> Only getting a couple of calls a week. One week we got 7.
> 
> Local 11, and 441 seems to have all the work right now.


Bummer. They have been asking guys to come out of retirement to man the work up here. The weather is getting toasty and since you have state cert you could come up here and get out real quick.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

tjb said:


> Not trying to derail the conversation, but ...
> 
> Can anybody point me to a place I can learn all the different lingo we have? Worm, rat, dragging up, etc. Haven’t been in the local super long, and I’ve picked some up, but it occurs to me that there’s more I haven’t heard of.
> 
> Some google hits give lists but often they’re for like Europe or a different trade altogether.


A worm is a person that is willing to side step etiquette such as bringing in his own personal impact, Dewalt I think, onto a job in another jurisdiction. 
But if he is like 6'7" 300+lbs with a size 16 boot, you call him Mr. Worm. :smile:

Uh, we dont use the term "rat". Too many snowflake types feel it to be insensitive. We use terms like "merit" and "strong, independent electrician"

Draggin up is quitting a job due to poor conditions or a better offer usually minimum .25 per hour or 6x 10s and an 8.


----------

